# Inestabilidad puertos usb



## proghenyter (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola a todos los del for*o*, esp*e*ro su ayuda, porque ya llevo varios dias con este inconvenie*n*te.

resulta y pas*s*a que desde hace 15 dias ocurre los siguiente:

El sonido par*e*ce como si no estu*v*iera disponi*b*le, aunque eso lo solucioné instalando de nuevo el sistema operativo, pero el cuento es lo siguiente:

Los puertos USB no han vuelto a funcionar correctamente:

Un dia si un di*o*a no, los puertos funciona*b*a*n* sin prob*le*mas, pe*ro* otros dias ocurre que mientras se esta usando una m*emo*ria usb o el lector de taje*r*tas, o cualquier otra cosa conectada, se apagan mientras se usan, y he comprobado eso al evidenciar que los leds de las memorias se ap*a*gan y el led del lector de tarjetas tambien, y aunq*ue* cambie de lugar, tanto frontal como trasero, las memori*a*s usb siguen sin fu*n*cionar, los drivers de las controladoras estan correctos y tengo deshabilidada la funcion de "permitir apagar este dispositvo para ahorra energia", luego evi*den*cie que cuando se "apagaban" los puertos, note que cuando reinicio la BIOS, a pesar de que estan habilitados los puertos usb y el USB legancy SUPORT, aunque este habilitado el arranque desde USb, en el selector de dispositivos de arranque, no aparece las memorias conecetadas, y se evidencia que no estan re*c*ibiendo energia porque los leds no encienden, es como si la parte que controlara los usb se ap*a*gara por si sola.

sin embargo, despues de unos dias vuelven a funcionar, y ese el problema.

Desde hace mucho tiempo tambien tengo otro inconveniente y es que , yo uso un regulador de voltaje y cuando apago el PC (no hiberanacion) y espero un tie*e*mp*o* mayor a 15 minutos, pero aun estando la fuente de poder al regulador *e* inicio nuevamente el pc, me aparecen pantallazos azules relacinados con IRQ NOT IQUAL y PAGE IN NOT PAGINATED AREA, pero esos pantallazos dejan de salir cuando desconecto el Pc y apago el regulador de voltaje y espero unos 15 minutos y vuel*v*o *a* inicio.

No se si la inestabilidad del hardware este relacionado con la fuente o que, o si es que la tarjeta madre tenga un*a* inconveniente o una mala configuracion que este causando esto.

La tarjeta madre es una MSI H55-E21 y la fuente de poder es una generica de 500W, destaco que tengo polo a tierra, y repito, cuando se ap*a*gan los puertos usb ni los delanteros*-*ni los traseros funcionan*a*. 
gracias


----------



## papirrin (Abr 1, 2014)

reinstala los controladores y de preferencia bajalos de la pagina del fabricante del Moderboar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

Quizás no tenga nada que ver , pero a mi me pasó que al camiar-modernizar el sistema operativo , me daba problema con los lectores de tajetas y lo solucioné formateándolas en NTFS

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2014)

Yo te recomiendo que te quites los guantes de boxeo antes de escribir en el foro


----------



## proghenyter (Abr 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, pero me refiero que aun teniedo el pc dentro de la BIOS, es decir, antedes de iniciar cualquier OS; la board no reconoce los puertos USB, a pesar que están habilitados en la BIOS, :/


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2014)

y si reinstalas el firmware del bios, y desconecta todo lo que tengas conectado, como lectoras etc, quizas el problema esta en esas.


----------



## proghenyter (Abr 2, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> y si reinstalas el firmware del bios, y desconecta todo lo que tengas conectado, como lectoras etc, quizas el problema esta en esas.



Y como hago eso? nunca lo he hecho, tengo entendido que se requiere una memoria usb, pero si no funcionan, como hago


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2014)

proghenyter dijo:


> Y como hago eso? nunca lo he hecho, tengo entendido que se requiere una memoria usb, pero si no funcionan, como hago



no, lo descargas del internet desde la pagina del fabricante o del disco que viene con la tarjeta, y lo instalas ya estando en el sistema operativo,y tienes que reiniciar para que surtan los efectos, el bios es el que controla todo el hardware.ten cuidado que no pierdas energia pues puede quedar inutilizado.

por ejemplo este es el de una dell:


----------



## proghenyter (Abr 2, 2014)

Lo intentaré a ver que pasa. 



Bueno las instruciones que tengo que hacer para mi board MSI H55-E21, necesito una disquetera o una memoria usb booteable, para la disquetera necesito win98 o win xp (LOL), pero no se si puedo hacer el arranque desde una particion nueva o un CD,? es posbile eso? para no tener que usar la memoria , saludos.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/H55ME21.html#/?div=BIOS


----------



## analogico (Abr 2, 2014)

proghenyter dijo:


> Lo intentaré a ver que pasa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cada bios dice que problema soluciona
y ninguna dice USB 
asi que no es ese el problema


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> cada bios dice que problema soluciona
> y ninguna dice USB
> asi que no es ese el problema



yo no entendi a que te refieres... el bios es como un microcontrolador que hace arrancar el pc y testea y hace funcionar los periferico.
el bios no arregla nada...

tampoco se puede estar seguro que ese no sea el problema.

-----------------------------


descarga el que dice NEW BIOS RELEASE y ve el documento que dice how to flash the bios, yo siempre lo hago desde windows XD


----------



## analogico (Abr 2, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> yo no entendi a que te refieres... el bios es como un microcontrolador que hace arrancar el pc y testea y hace funcionar los periferico.
> el bios no arregla nada...



no arregla  nada de nada por eso en la pagina de la bios
dice que *"fixed"* que significa arregla
un problema con la paswords de la bios
un problema con la tarjeta de red 
y otro problema con el buzzer

ninguno que tenga que ver con usb 
asi que el problema es otro

de todos modos 
esas placas msi  se podia actualizar la bios desde win
con el programa live update  que esta en la misma pagina


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2014)

> ninguno que tenga que ver con usb
> asi que el problema es otro




No, esos son firmwares o como los quieras llamar corrigen algun problema que fue detectado desde fabrica, como una actualizacion especifica.

si se daña el firmware o no es compatible con nuevos dispositivos o versiones de SO tienes que descargar el firmware general que incluye todos los perifericos.


----------



## proghenyter (Abr 5, 2014)

Bueno, hoy sábado destapé la PC y mire de posibles errores, luego de actualizar la BIOS a la versión más reciente, de formatear el PC nuevamente, el problema persiste.
Pero ahora noté lo siguiente:
Cuando enciendo el PC totalemnte destapado, osea totalmente fuera del chasis, es decir todos los componentes sobre una mesa, los puertos USB funcionan, yo hice varias configuraciones de Hardware, primero quite la unidad de DVD, luego quite el disco duro, noté que los puertos USB funcionan, sin embargo, al menir el voltaje de los puertos, que deberia de ser 5 V DC, vi con mi multimetro que marcaban 5.38 V, después de unos minutos, subió hasta 5.41 V, e increiblemente a ese voltaje los puertos se apagan, medí los cables rojos de 5V que llegan a la Borad y todos marcan ese voltaje (5.41 V, lo cual es obvio), luego de reposar la PC y ventilarla, los puertos USB funcionan nuevamente a 5.37 V. Mi pregunta es ahora:
* Los puertos USB deben de funcionar a 5V o ese voltaje 5.41 V está malo? 
* si es asi, ¿es la Board la que esta dañada o es la fuente que al calentarse por su propio funcionamiento eleva los voltajes que entrega a la Board?

Repito los puertos USb funcionan pero a determinado voltaje y por corto tiempo.

Agrego lo siguiente:
http://www.arreglamipc.com/tolerancias-de-voltaje-de-la-fuente-de-poder-de-una-pc/
Si sigo estas mediciones, mi fuente está dañada porque está entregando más voltaje (5.41 V que el tolerado 5.25 V), el lunes compraré una nueva fuente y verificaré que este sea el inconveniente.


----------

